# A few old Cubs on display at NC State Fair



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)




----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, what a nice group of tractors!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Don't they look great!!.


----------

